# Mobo for Phenom II x3 720BE



## MilkyWay (Feb 11, 2009)

Need a decent AM2+ mobo, using ddr2 on a AM3 cpu.

Cannot decide to many boards dont know about chipsets and stuff.
All i know is that i need 1 pci express slot, have a gtx260 and need 4 sata ports would like 6, will be overclocking like mad using air cooling.

Is Hybrid sli any good?

Many thanks this is doing my head in.

Lets say i spend £120 on the cpu and have a max budget of £200 leaving £80 or so for a board would like to spend less tho thats why i only need a 1 slot PCI EX board. If i save a few bob ill get a xigamatek


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 13, 2009)

bump need suggestions


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 15, 2009)

still need some suggestions im really stuck anyone tried hybrid sli is it worth it?

still need to get something for under £200 maybe a £10-20 over budget would be okay

thats for cpu and mobo


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136058
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190

I have owned both and I like both but the MSI bios is better. If you need a good cheap board go for this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125&Tpk=Jetway 790GX

I know you are from Europe but I don't know any good sites that ship to EU.. Just making suggestions


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Dude just make sure you go for a AMD chipset board with the 750SB.

I'd recomend the DS4H
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128352

I've had for over a week and seems to be stable, Gotten some good overclocks on it so far. Has all the OC options you need in the bios. Two pci-e slots, supports CrossX (16x-8x).

Also the copper heatsinks look amazing


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

get this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128381&Tpk=790x ud4, it overclock like hell as it is ud4


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> get this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128381&Tpk=790x ud4, it overclock like hell as it is ud4



It's also 790X. That chipset died for a reason.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's also 790X. That chipset died for a reason.



the 790gx that u recomend is a 790x with a 780g overclocked, also that mobo has acc, so it will oc good


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

PII's have ACC built in. And the 790X is not a 780G. The 790X was the step down from the 790FX and it's actually weaker than a 780G.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> PII's have ACC built in. And the 790X is not a 780G. The 790X was the step down from the 790FX and it's actually weaker than a 780G.



i think u dont get my point, 780g + little overclock + 790x = 790gx

if 790gx overclocks well, i cant see why the 790x that is the same chipset without the graphics core wont oc well. ex: look at the p45-ud3p, it overclock like a demon, well, this mobo is ultra durable 3, has good cooling so it will oc well.

also, the acc is not built in on the cpu but in the sb (750), the older 790x mobo used the sb 600 that was crap but let do math, ultra durable 3+advance clock calibration + 45 nm phenom = OVERCLOCK


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 15, 2009)

Difference between the 790x and Fx was the pci-e lanes. Fx has more lanes.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually, the Phenom II's have the Advanced Clock Calibration built into the chip


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 15, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Actually, the Phenom II's have the Advanced Clock Calibration built into the chip



 wtf, give me info !


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

sb 750 is what i need to get but what about the sb 700?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

Only 780G's and 770's have SB700. They are OK.



LittleLizard said:


> wtf, give me info !



I already know this as a fact. Do your own research..


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah its a well known fact about the phenom IIs

aye i might just get a SB700 if i feel like it i might get a SB750 mobo seems like a waste to pair it with a gtx 260 tho coz i dont need crossfire


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

Most 780G boards that I have had don't have very good voltage control. If you are just gonna do little OC'ing, nothing major maybe 3.6ghz then a 780G is good enough. But if you are gonna do 3.8+ go for 790GX.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

this msi board i have is shit not likely all msi boards are like that but for oc'ing its crap, for everything else its good tho has a lot of other features

dunno if air cooling will go over 3.8ghz but seems like that 790gx is a good oc'er


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes they are. My MSI 790GX has a lot of good options and so did my DFI 790GX. I had an ASUS 780G and I built a rig for my friend with a MSI 780G and they are OK for ocing but like I said, the voltage control is a little weak for major ocing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

yo look what i found this is a damn fine board looks sexy too and i heard it is a decent clocker

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=903764&source=froogle
J&W JW-790GX-Extreme

or this not so as good but reliable biostar, Biostar TA790GX3-A2+
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Bios...(x16)-DDR2-1066-533-667-SATA-II-SATA-RAID-ATX

on the biostar looks like it will get 3 ports blocked by my gtx260

the other board is chock full of features and black which looks nice "!$"£!^%


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2009)

I like that Jetway but it's outta stock. That website doesn't have much of a selection  I don't advise you get that Biostar unless you get a cooler for the mosfets.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 17, 2009)

here is a small fact J and W is not affiliated with jetway and it was the first board to get the old phenoms to 3.4ghz

other words some other company
i heard the mosfets run cool but dont want to chance that plus the sata ports could be blocked on the biostar


----------



## trt740 (Feb 18, 2009)

here ya go  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130190


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2009)

@Kieran

You could use an nForce 750a based board but I think you may need to flash support for them. Either way, 780G's, 790's and 750a's would work.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

nForce is an option im looking into but those 780a nforce are dear, maybe like you said i could use a 750a but for the same price or a little more i can get a 790gx

but that JandW board looks uber, i sent a message to scan.com sales department to see when its in stock

the msi id rather avoid, looks good has features but msi arnt that good oc'ers yeah good but not great, i mean i have a old am2 k9a platinum and if i had another board id get at least another 100mhz out of this x2 5000+ BE

i thanked everyone and i think ill do a mini review of whatever board i get and a mini review of the cpu i get too


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

ive just realised the slots on that board allow for tri fire with dual slot cards

the j an w well scan got back to me said keep checking the site and when j and w get back to them they will update with a time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ive just realised the slots on that board allow for tri fire with dual slot cards
> 
> the j an w well scan got back to me said keep checking the site and when j and w get back to them they will update with a time





MilkyWay said:


> Need a decent AM2+ mobo, using ddr2 on a AM3 cpu.
> 
> Cannot decide to many boards dont know about chipsets and stuff.
> All i know is that i need 1 pci express slot, have a gtx260 and need 4 sata ports would like 6, will be overclocking like mad using air cooling.
> ...



Ok first off I hate you for getting an 720BE before me.....with that aside I say an MSI DKA790GX. Awesome little board!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

not got it yet decided to wait untill that JandW board was available
ive convinced myself that is the board of all boards

ima doing it all on air cooling so i better get a xiggy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> not got it yet decided to wait untill that JandW board was available
> ive convinced myself that is the board of all boards
> 
> ima doing it all on air cooling so i better get a xiggy



Well if you have the time I would look at the MSI DKA790GX. I have one and couldn't be happier.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if you have the time I would look at the MSI DKA790GX. I have one and couldn't be happier.



thanks mailman i aint got much to do today so ill check out some review of that board, im in no rush anyway and i dont mind getting another board if its right


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 27, 2009)

just bought a motherboard and cpu, got the mentioned x3 720 be
board is the Sapphire 790GX Chipset PC-AM2RS790G also called Sapphire PURE CrossFireX 790GX

look good and sapphire make quality products and are ati amd lovers

that J and W is out of stock again and if i added shipping on top it ended up beign a rubbish deal

the sapphire cost £89.99 free shipping so that was a nice deal should last a long time i think as long as i keep ddr2


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure DFI makes Sapphire's motherboards so you got a good deal there


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 27, 2009)

that is a good deal coz at that price range of under £100 you can get only crappy gigabyte and biostar and 770 chipset boards with crossfire

this is the best board i can get for cheap, i think that if i wanted a better board the performance vs price would be rubbish

that J and W looked cool but the shipping would be killer on the deal so with the sapphire you get free shipping

also get free shipping on the x3 730 be, so in total its about £210 for a new system

gonna sell my old board and processor too so i should get a bit of cash for that, the x2 5000+ i have can go higher than this speed its at just this board sucks for oc'ing, it can hit 3.3ghz for sure

the conversion rate for dollars dosnt even come close to what you would pay in tha USA coz its $299 straight conversion but id take at least $60 off that maybe even more


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it this?
http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=276&grp=6
If so, that's a jetway. That board in particular is really good. I would've grabbed one myself if I was looking for the best 100$ board


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Is it this?
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/products/products_overview.php?gpid=276&grp=6
> If so, that's a jetway. That board in particular is really good. I would've grabbed one myself if I was looking for the best 100$ board



how did you know its a jetway? thats cool, i used to own a jetway back in the AMD duron era


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a newegg deal shark. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153125&Tpk=Jetway 790GX
Looks exactly the same 

Oh and I thought DFI made all their boards because the Sapphire Pure 790FX is a DFI 790FX LP-UT but I guess they borrow from other brands too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 27, 2009)

i know sapphire get pcbs for graphics cards from other companies so maybe its like that with motherboards they take the basic board and customise it

the sapphire is blue to match my system coz jetway is brown although i dont mind, prefer blue tho


----------

